
How do we move around in a zero-carbon world? (Aug 24th 2020) - hkh
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Energy/Moving-around-in-a-zero-carbon-world
======
credit_guy
> The carbon dioxide this process uses is captured directly from the
> atmosphere, so burning electrofuels doesn’t add to overall emissions.

The US Navy has a patent to scrub the CO2 from sea water [1]. They claim it is
much more efficient than to scrub it from the atmosphere [2].

[1] [http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=H...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-
bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=9719178&OS=9719178&RS=9719178)

[2] [https://www.nrl.navy.mil/news/releases/nrl-receives-us-
paten...](https://www.nrl.navy.mil/news/releases/nrl-receives-us-patent-
carbon-capture-device-key-step-synthetic-fuel-production-seawater)

------
8bitsrule
Gates: "To prevent the worst effects of climate change, we need to get to zero
net greenhouse gas emissions in every sector of the economy within 50 years. "

Hmmm ... If the best we can hope for is avoiding the worst, Bill, maybe we
should consider setting our sights higher. Not all of us can live underground,
like you'll be.

------
timwaagh
things like drag imply energy will be needed to transport people. The only
solution that seriously tries to make some gains there is the hyperloop. I
have doubts about the biofuels for the simple reason that fields which produce
them can probably be used to produce food as well. Also whether they are CO2
neutral is questionable as they typically store less carbon when the plants
are small after harvest, compared to permanent forests or algae. Increasing
populations imply the food will be seen as more vital. maybe if we crack the
energy puzzle in a space efficient matter hydrogen can be used in planes and
the like eventually.

------
barney54
There is no mention of hydrogen fuel cells which can be co2-free. I like the
idea of electrofuels But we have a long, long way to go (as well as a long way
to go on competitively-priced green hydrogen).

